# inclaudicable



## chocha

¿es correcto el uso de la palabra inclaudicable?.... utilizada para decir que algo no se claudica, o que no se capitula...  Gracias.  chocha


----------



## Vampiro

chocha said:


> ¿es correcto el uso de la palabra inclaudicable?.... utilizada para decir que algo no se claudica, o que no se capitula... Gracias. chocha


Sí, chocha.
_


----------



## Duometri

"Inclaudicable" no está en el diccionario. Yo diría "irreductible", "inexpugnable" o alguna otra palabra según el contexto.


----------



## Agró

Ni *claudicar *ni *capitular *son verbos pronominales (*claudicarse, *capitularse no tienen ningún sentido). ¿Puedes plantear la pregunta de otra forma para que se entienda qué quieres decir exactamente? ¿Estás queriendo decir "rendirse"?


----------



## Vampiro

"Inclaudicable" es una palabra bien construída, no veo dónde está el problema.
_


----------



## Duometri

A mí me suena mal. Se supone que es uno mismo el que claudica, no lo claudican los demás, por lo que uno no es claudicable (en todo caso será "autoclaudicable").


----------



## Vampiro

Un reclamo puede ser inclaudicable.  Al igual que un derecho o la defensa del mismo.
La palabra es muy utilizada, insisto en que no veo dónde está el problema.
_


----------



## Agró

Aquí usaríamos "irrenunciable" en todos esas situaciones; de hecho, es la primera vez que veo "inclaudicable".


----------



## Duometri

Agró said:


> Aquí usaríamos "irrenunciable" en todos esas situaciones; de hecho, es la primera vez que veo "inclaudicable".


----------



## chocha

Muchas gracias a todos.  Creo que la palabra irrenunciable es la que busco.  chocha


----------



## Peón

Amigos españoles:
Si nos sacan la palabra *inclaudicable*, se nos caen todas nuestras historias nacionales: todos nuestros héroes fueron inclaudicables defensores de.... lo que  sea, pero siempre inclaudicables. 
(Que no es lo mismo que "irrenunciable", vea...)


----------



## Agró

Peón said:


> Amigos españoles:
> Si nos sacan la palabra *inclaudicable*, se nos caen todas nuestras historias nacionales: todos nuestros héroes fueron inclaudicables defensores de.... lo que  sea, pero siempre inclaudicables.
> (Que no es lo mismo que "irrenunciable", vea...)



Nadie pretende "sacar" nada, amigos americanos. Para las situaciones que aportaba Vampiro, aquí diríamos "irrenunciables"; para las que aportas tú ahora, "irrenunciables" no sirve, ni allá ni aquí. Creo que yo diría "incansables".


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:
			
		

> Amigos españoles:
> Si nos sacan la palabra *inclaudicable*, se nos caen todas nuestras historias nacionales: todos nuestros héroes fueron inclaudicables defensores de.... lo que sea, pero siempre inclaudicables.
> (Que no es lo mismo que "irrenunciable", vea...)


 

¡¡Eso!!
Muy bien dicho.
Inclaudicable es el que no claudica, el que no ceja, el que no retrocede, no necesariamente el que no... ¿cómo fue que dijeron?
_


----------



## Agró

Vampiro said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peón*
> 
> 
> Amigos españoles:
> Si nos sacan la palabra *inclaudicable*, se nos caen todas nuestras historias nacionales: todos nuestros héroes fueron inclaudicables defensores de.... lo que sea, pero siempre inclaudicables.
> (Que no es lo mismo que "irrenunciable", vea...)
> 
> 
> ¡¡Eso!!
> Muy bien dicho.
> Inclaudicable es el que no claudica, el que no ceja, el que no retrocede, no necesariamente el que no... ¿cómo fue que dijeron?
> _


Incejable, entonces,


----------



## Peón

Agró said:


> Nadie pretende "sacar" nada, amigos americanos. Para las situaciones que aportaba Vampiro, aquí diríamos "irrenunciables"; para las que aportas tú ahora, "irrenunciables" no sirve, ni allá ni aquí. Creo que yo diría "incansables".



Lo decía por las dudas. Es que algunos están tan apegados al diccionario...



Vampiro said:


> ¡¡Eso!!
> Muy bien dicho.
> Inclaudicable es el que no claudica, el que no ceja, el que no retrocede, no necesariamente el que no... ¿cómo fue que dijeron?
> _



Aitá'....ese es el ejemplo de un héroe americano....

¡Adelante contra los godos, amigo!!. No claudiquemos...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Los godos como tribu se extinguieron hace muchísimo tiempo, amigo Peón. No vas a encontrar a nadie contra quién no claudicar.


----------



## Peón

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Los godos como tribu se extinguieron hace muchísimo tiempo, amigo Peón. No vas a encontrar a nadie contra quién no claudicar.



¿Extinguidos hace muchísimo tiempo? 
Pero si a millones de niños nos enseñaron que vivieron hasta hace muy poco y lucharon bajo el estandarte español en la guerra de la independencia americana... ?


*godo*: _amer.__ desp._ Nombre con que se designaba a los españoles durante las guerras de independencia.


Palabrita muy usada en los antiguos libros de historia (por lo menos en la Argentina y creo que en todo el  Cono Sur) para designar a los españoles penínsulares en lucha con los españoles americanos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Hay que ver qué genio gastan en las colonias.


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Hay que ver qué genio gastan en las colonias.



Ya se sabe quienes "eramos" los "romanos"....


----------



## Vampiro

Godos, visigodos o bibliotecarios, ¡¡no claudicaremos jamás en nuestra reivindicacion de tan insigne vocablo, tan nuestro, tan americano, tan parte de nuestro acervo cultural y de nuestra historia misma!!
Como dice Peón, qué sería de nosotros sin los inclaudicables héroes de antaño; más aún, qué será de nosotros sin los inclaudicables héroes actuales.
Mmmm… ahí creo se me pasó la mano… ¿tenemos inclaudicables héroes actuales?.

_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Peón said:


> *godo*: _amer.__ desp._ Nombre con que se designaba a los españoles durante las guerras de independencia.


 
Chico, qué quieres que te diga. Julio César, mi ilustre abuelo, se escojonciaría de risa ante semejante disparate.


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Chico, qué quieres que te diga. Julio César, mi ilustre abuelo, se escojonciaría de risa ante semejante disparate.


Tienes que tener en cuenta que en ese entonces no había Wikipedia, por lo tanto para nosotros eran todos godos (y ahora son todos gallegos, jé)
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> "Inclaudicable" es una palabra bien construída, no veo dónde está el problema.
> _



Tengo al menos dos reparos a 'inclaudicable':
- Ni claudicable ni incaudicable aparecen en el DRAE. Ya sé que a muchos no les parace un argumento, pero para mí significa que no puedo saber lo que significa con razonable certeza. Que sea una palabra bien construida no me parece una razón para aceptarla: Inlaudable está construida de forma similar, y tampoco me parece de recibo.
- Claudicar es acabar cediendo ante una presión o tentación; claudica una persona, no la materia o asunto en que se cede. Quien lo hace es un claudicante, quien puede hacerlo es un potencial claudicante, no un claudicable; la materia o asunto de que se trata no se puede calificar de claudicable o inclaudicable, en mi opinión.


----------



## Peón

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Chico, qué quieres que te diga. Julio César, mi ilustre abuelo, se escojonciaría de risa ante semejante disparate.



Bueno, tampoco es que estemos refiriendo los ascendientes de algunos penínsulares al pueblo egipcio (por dar un ejemplo)....




Manuel G. Rey said:


> Tengo al menos dos reparos a 'inclaudicable':
> - Ni claudicable ni incaudicable aparecen en el DRAE. Ya sé que a muchos no les parace un argumento, pero para mí significa que no puedo saber lo que significa con razonable certeza. Que sea una palabra bien construida no me parece una razón para aceptarla: Inlaudable está construida de forma similar, y tampoco me parece de recibo.
> - Claudicar es acabar cediendo ante una presión o tentación; claudica una persona, no la materia o asunto en que se cede. Quien lo hace es un claudicante, quien puede hacerlo es un potencial claudicante, no un claudicable; la materia o asunto de que se trata no se puede calificar de claudicable o inclaudicable, en mi opinión.



Muy interesante el punto de vista de *Manuel.*

Largo al ruedo algunas de mis opiniones:

-Que la palabra aparezca o no en el diccionario no me parece un problema.  Los voseantes vivimos por décadas en la "ilegalidad" y nos entendíamos y nos entendían perfectamente.  Otra cosa es que, como mencionás, la palabra no pueda entenderse. Y allí no hay nada que decir: se la conoce (y se la entiende) o no se la conoce (y no se la entiende). 

- Creo que la palabra puede referirse tanto a personas como a cosas. Claudicable: que es pasible de claudicar, esto es, de ceder. Y así como las personas ceden ante los problemas, presiones y años, también lo hacen los diques y los músculos. Si esto es así, inclaudicable es aquello no pasible de claudicar, como la pasión  por una mujer, por un equipo de fútbol o  por alguna lejana tierra añorada. También los reclamos y la memoria.

- No tengo los conocimientos para decir si la palabra está bien formada. Sólo digo que me suena bien.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Chico, qué quieres que te diga. Julio César, mi ilustre abuelo, se escojonciaría de risa ante semejante disparate.



Pues no te acerques por las Islas Canarias, donde los peninsulares somos llamados 'godos', con algunas honrosas excepciones laboriosamente ganadas, y si protestas te preguntan si tienes la carta llamándote a vivir allí.
Por mi parte no tengo ningún inconveniente ni pongo reparo alguno a que los americanos, descendientes o no de los godos, usen la palabra inclaudicable en el sentido que dicen. Solo les recomendaría que pidan a sus representantes en la RAE, esa claudicante institución,  que dé carta de naturaleza a inclaudicable. Para lograr tan laudable fin no estaría de más que aportasen citas de literatos -que muchos tienen y muy buenos- que usan o han usado esa palabra.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Peón said:


> ...
> 
> 
> - Creo que la palabra puede referirse tanto a personas como a cosas. Claudicable: que es pasible de claudicar, esto es, de ceder. Y así como las personas ceden ante los problemas, presiones y años, también lo hacen los diques y los músculos. Si esto es así, inclaudicable es aquello no pasible de claudicar, como la pasión  por una mujer, por un equipo de fútbol o  por alguna lejana tierra añorada. También los reclamos y la memoria.
> 
> ...
> 
> Saludos



Inclaudicable o, por análoga razón, incedible. 
Aunque yo diría de esa pasión por una mujer o por la tierra añorada que es insuperable o invencible,  y por un equipo de futbol que es irresponsable .
Pero, por encima de todo, repito que no tengo nada que objetar a un uso de esa palabra que se haya generalizado en cualquier país o zona de habla hispana.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Tengo al menos dos reparos a 'inclaudicable':
> - Ni claudicable ni incaudicable aparecen en el DRAE. Ya sé que a muchos no les parace un argumento, pero para mí significa que no puedo saber lo que significa con razonable certeza. Que sea una palabra bien construida no me parece una razón para aceptarla: Inlaudable está construida de forma similar, y tampoco me parece de recibo.
> - Claudicar es acabar cediendo ante una presión o tentación; claudica una persona, no la materia o asunto en que se cede. Quien lo hace es un claudicante, quien puede hacerlo es un potencial claudicante, no un claudicable; la materia o asunto de que se trata no se puede calificar de claudicable o inclaudicable, en mi opinión.


Sí, pero además del significado que expones, la RAE dice que claudicar es “_Afectar un órgano a consecuencia de la interrupción de la circulación de la sangre en un vaso que lo irriga._”, por lo tanto para mi el uso está clarísimo.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Sí, pero además del significado que expones, la RAE dice que claudicar es “_Afectar un órgano a consecuencia de la interrupción de la circulación de la sangre en un vaso que lo irriga._”, por lo tanto para mi el uso está clarísimo.
> _



¿Entonces un héroe inclaudicable es el que ha sufrido una apoplejía o algo así?


----------



## romarsan

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Entonces un héroe inclaudicable es el que ha sufrido una apoplejía o algo así?


 

¿No sería uno que jamás pudiera sufrir una?


----------



## Peón

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Por mi parte no tengo ningún inconveniente ni pongo reparo alguno a que los americanos, descendientes o no de los godos, usen la palabra inclaudicable en el sentido que dicen. Solo les recomendaría que pidan a sus representantes en la RAE, esa claudicante institución,  que dé carta de naturaleza a inclaudicable. Para lograr tan laudable fin no estaría de más que aportasen citas de literatos -que muchos tienen y muy buenos- que usan o han usado esa palabra.




Pero es que no sólo de la RAE y de los literatos vive el idioma (diría más bien que vive _a pesar_ de ellos). Date una vuelta por la web y verás el abundante, variado e inclaudicable uso que se da a la palabrita en América.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

romarsan said:


> ¿No sería uno que jamás pudiera sufrir una?



Cierto. Me colé por una vía en el sentido prohibido. Mal día: 200 euros y 4 puntos.



Peón said:


> Pero es que no sólo de la RAE y de los literatos vive el idioma (diría más bien que vive _a pesar_  de ellos). Date una vuelta por la web y verás el abundante, variado e  inclaudicable uso que se da a la palabrita en América.



Ya dije que no tengo reparo alguno en ese uso, y me basta con lo que habeis dicho para saber que está generalizado, sin acudir a la web.
Lo que quiero decir es que como ese no es el caso en algunos países hispano hablantes, o al menos en España, la inclusión en el DRAE nos permitiría saber un significado que por el momento ignoramos (o yo ignoraba). Esa es, a mi juicio, la finalidad del DRAE, y no la de dar 'papeles' a las palabras que incluye.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Cierto. Me colé por una vía en el sentido prohibido. Mal día: 200 euros y 4 puntos.


Es por ese afán inclaudicable de colaborar en los hilos, Manuel.
El juez te perdonará la falta.
Por cierto, curioso caso el de esta palabra: tantos años arraigada en América y no aparece en el DRAE con el sentido que tiene por estos lares.
_


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> Es por ese afán inclaudicable de colaborar en los hilos, Manuel.
> El juez te perdonará la falta.
> Por cierto, curioso caso el de esta palabra: tantos años arraigada en América y no aparece en el DRAE con el sentido que tiene por estos lares.
> _



Si, es curioso y un poco decepcionante, con lo rico que es el idioma, da rabia cuando no figuran en él acepciones de términos tan usadas.

Manuel, cuidadín con los puntos que te veo viajando en tren los próximos seis meses.


----------



## Programático

Estimados, retomo este viejo hilo porque tuve la misma duda que quien lo inició.

Solo dejo una captura de lo que opina la RAE.

Saludos.


----------

